# Skid shoes on a 421



## frankjc (Oct 14, 2015)

Any suggestions on some cheap skid shoes for my 421? I've been looking online a bit, and I see some less expensive alternatives with the same hole spacing, but the other dimensions were different. I'm not sure how much difference it makes.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

They don't qualify as cheap but they are well worth the money. Double sided and nice thick metal. They are what I'm using on my Troy. Ariens P/N 72101100

http://www.jackssmallengines.com/Parts-Lookup/72101100/252570/PL

Ariens Steel Skid Shoes for Ariens Snow Blowers (2-Pack)-72101100 - The Home Depot


----------



## ztnoo (Nov 26, 2015)

You might also take a look at Bob Sayre's web site *Snow Blower Skids – The Strongest Skids on the Planet!*
Bob makes skids that will fit almost anything.
The biggest variable is your available bolt spacing.
Measure up what your center to center dimension is and take a look at what Bob has available.
If in doubt, email him and ask any questions you might have. Providing pics is always a big help to him. Chances are he can supply skids for your machine.
I guarantee you they are better than OEM skids.....no contest.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

I have armor skids on two of my toro 521's and the 826 and would never go back to cheap or stock skids


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

And now a word from one of our supporters.
I didn't post these before because you mentioned cheap. These aren't cheap they are very good quality skids and have very good reviews from members who have bought them. The ones on top in the photo are cheap and can be had at big box stores.
Remember, you get what you pay for.

Snow Blower Skids – The Strongest Skids on the Planet!


*ARMORskids® - Sidewalks*

Nothing is more frustrating than your snowblower hitting every crack in the sidewalk. If you’re tired of your snowblower banging into each uneven section of sidewalk, you need ARMORskids®. Our heavy-duty replacement skid shoes allow you to avoid damage and keep smooth control over cracks, gravel, and other uneven surfaces.


----------



## frankjc (Oct 14, 2015)

The armor skids look really good, a little more than I wanted to spend though. I ordered some aftermarket replacement shoes for $20.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

frankjc said:


> The armor skids look really good, a little more than I wanted to spend though. I ordered some aftermarket replacement shoes for $20.


those will get you through the winter, start putting some money in your piggy bank for some armor skids


----------



## frankjc (Oct 14, 2015)

As long as it lasts the winter. I was hoping to have a new machine for this year, but couldn't afford it.


----------



## yoda (Dec 30, 2015)

I made my own out of angle iron. $7 for a 3 ft piece of angle iron. Enough for 3 sets + a spare.


----------

